# Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex



## slu (24. Juli 2005)

Hey,
habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine Sportex Black Arrow dl (2,75 m 80g WG) auf Empfehlung von meinem Händler gekauft. Wollte damit hauptsächlich auf Zander und Hecht fischen (Rhein und Baggersee) (Gufis von ca. 12 - 23 cm). Bei meinem ersten Angeltag war ich an einem See und hatte Gufis von ca. 10 cm mit 10g Bleiköpfen montiert. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das die Rute schon zu weich für diese kleinen Köder war (obwohl sie eigentlich schon recht hart ist). Überlege deshalb ob ich mir nicht besser eine kräftigere Rute anschaffen sollte!!! Habe in Angelzeitschriften viel von der Sportex Spin 5 dl gelesen (2,75 m und 100g WG). Was meint Ihr denn dazu????? Danke für viele Antworten!!!!!!
Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## köderfischer (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Willkommen im Board!

Die Spin 5 habe ich nur in der Hand gehalten, nicht gefischt aber ich fand Sie nicht so dolle.. Ich empfehle Dir wenn es etwas teurer sein darf die KEV Pike von Sportex. Der Blank ist einfach super, die Rute ist ziemlich hart und zum Gufi angeln meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet. Kommt auch mit großen Gummis sehr gut klar. Ich fische die Rute hauptsächlich im Stillwasser (auch Baggerseen).
Zum einsatz bei starker Strömung kann ich Dir leider nicht soviel sagen, hatte Sie auch schon am Rhein im Einsatz,mir hat es vollkommen ausgereicht, aber einige Leuten (meinen) Sie brauchten noch härtere Ruten für die Strömung. Aber das ist auch Ansichtssache.
Deine Black Arrowe kenne ich nur vom "hören sagen" soll aber zur Kev Pike eine ganze ecke weicher sein. Auch nicht schlecht ist die Carat Spin 4 auf jedenfall deutlich härter in der Spitze als die Black Arrow, aber die Kev ist doch noch mal eine andere Liga..

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Habe die Spin 4 die mit 75 Gramm angegeben ist, im Gegensatz zu Deinen Erfahrungen aber eher "härter" ausfällt.


----------



## köderfischer (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Ich habe da auch irgendwas verdreht:q
Grad gemerkt..
Also wollte eigentlich sagen, meine erste Wahl ist die Kev Pike und dann kommt schon die Carat Spin 4, ist auch ein feines Stück. Und die Wurfgewichtsangabe von 65 gramm bei der kurzen Version ist auf jedenfall untertrieben. Auch das Wurfgewicht bei der Kev Pike von 40-80 gramm ist nach oben hin auch etwas untertrieben, die verkraftet noch ne ecke mehr!
Gruß


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Also ich nutze die Black Arrow sogar zum leichten Pilken bzw Jiggen beim Hochseefischen.
Mein Eindruck ist da eher, dass die Wurfgewichtsangaben untertrieben sind, nen 100g Pilker kannse jedenfalls locker ab!
Dahingegen ist es bei der Spin 5, die ich mir als Rückfallebene für die Black Arrow gekauft hatte, eher umgekehrt, der traue ich die angegebenen Wurfgewichet nicht ganz zu.
Außerdem finde ich, dass die Black Arrow besser ausbalanciert ist, die Spin 5 ist etwas kopflastig.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## slu (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Von der Kev Pike habe ich auch schon viel gelesen und gehört. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ein 23er Gufi es ohne Blei locker auf 80g bringt. Zudem ist das günstigste was ich bis jetzt im Netzt gefunden habe 195 € (catch-campany). Ohne zweifel nicht gerade billig!!!!! Ich glaube es gibt nix schwereres als ne richtige Gufi-Rute zu finden!!! 

Gruß Daniel

PS: Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Guck mal unter http://www.sav-angeln.de Da gibts Sportex zu günstigen Konditionen...


----------



## köderfischer (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit genau das gleiche Problem wie du! 
Ich habe ewig rumgesucht nach meiner Gummirute, und sie sollte nicht nur gummi führen können sondern auch noch ein paar andere Kriterien erfüllen.. Habe wirklich alles in der Hand gehalten im endeffekt und bin etliche Kilometer gefahren. Ich bin dann an der Kev Pike hängen geblieben, da stimmte alles (meiner Meinung nach für meine Ansprüche die ich an meine Spinrute stelle!)
Es ist auch immer Einstellungssache des einzelnen welche Rute er bevorzugt. Also zum 23er Gummi kann ich Dir sagen, kein Problem! Allerdings im Stillwasser, im Rhein weiss ich es natürlich nicht.
WEnn du wirklich ne reine Gufirute willst und nichts anderes kannst du Dir die Uli Beyer Spezial mal anschauen, aber damit kannst du dann nicht mehr allzuviel anderes machen als die dicken Gummis zu werfen..
Der link der gepostet wurde ist super, der macht echt die besten sportex preise die ich kenne. Musst du mal anrufen, erst verstehst kaum ein wort|supergri|supergri aber dann erhälst du eine super beratung zu den sportex modellen.
Aber das wichtigste ist das du die Ruten in die Hand nimmst und Sie ausgiebig testest! Beim wirklichen Fischen ist das natürlich meist noch was anderes.. Aber man kann schon nur durch anschauen und testen und actiontest usw. schon gleiche viele viele ausschliessen.
Gruß


----------



## catch-company (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Also, wenn die Black Arrow mit nem 10er Gummifisch und 10 g Köpfen überlastet sein soll, dann fress ich auch einen Besen - um es mal deutlich zu sagen! |supergri 

Hatte letzte Saison die Spin 4 mit 65 g und 2,85 m im Einsatz an der Oder und auch sonst - war eine wunderbare Rute mit hartem Rückgrad und Gummis bis 23 cm waren kein Problem. (23er Gummi + 20 g Bleikopf sind wohl eher 100 g |supergri  an Gewicht!!)

Diese Saison fische ich genau diese Black Arrow in 2,70 m und ebenso sind da Gummifische bis 23 cm kein Problem!!
Die Idealgröße liegt sicherlich irgendwo zwischen 14 - 20 cm Gummifischen mit bis zu 30 g schweren Köpfen, aber das die damit überfordert ist kann mir keiner erzählen!

Die Kev Pike ist meines Erachtens im Vergleich zur Black Arrow wesentlich weicher in der Spitze und besitzt eine weitaus parabolischere Aktion.

Soweit die Erfahrungen aus der Praxis!

Grüße
Robert


----------



## heinzrch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

mein Tip wäre auch die Kev-Pike, ansonsten wenn du es wirklich knallhart magst die Uli Beyer Spezial vom Gerlinger (149€), gibts neuerdings auch ohne Uli Beyer Werbung, glaub sogar ein paar Euro billiger.


----------



## slu (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Man man man, der hat aber echt gute Preise!!!! Nicht schlecht!!!! Danke Steffen. Soooo, jetzt bin ich wieder in der Konfliktsituation.... Der eine sagt so, der andere sagt so. Der eine meint die KEV Pike ist weitaus härter in der Spitze und der andere sagt genau das gegenteil. Ist echt nicht ganz einfach  Wenn ich an meine Black Arrow 100g hänge schwippt sie ordentlich durch. Deswegen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das sich ein großer Gufi damit dann noch gut führen lässt (werfen evtl.)!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, und jetzt????????????

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Hallo,
die Black Arrow kenne ich nicht,
habe die Kev Pike lange gefischt bin dann au´f eine Harrison VHS Blank umgestiegen, um Längen besser als die Kev Pike, wesentlich ausgewogener, im Blank schneller und das Spektrum höher, ich fische im Rhein und im Baggerseen, vom 10gr Kopf mit 10er Gufi oder 10er Twister (Stillwasser) bis zum 25er Kopf mit 20er Shad alles drin auch in der Strömung. Also sie Harrison ist noch mal ne andere Liga als die Kev Pike


----------



## Auen (20. September 2010)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Meiner einer fischt die C 4 mit 65g und fische damit mit Gummis von ca. 110g ohne Probleme. Bei starker Strömung allerdings doch die Spin 5 in 3,00m und 100g. Kev ist wie schon gesagt  etwas "weicher". Mein größter Fisch auf der Carat 4 war ein 95 Hecht, und es war absolut kein Problem den Fisch zu forcieren - bei einer recht starken Strömung. 
Ach und sie sind beide jetzt schon alt (acht und zehn Jahre), viel gefangen und strapaziert aber die Aktion ist wie am ersten Tag.
:vik:


----------



## jkc (21. September 2010)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Hm, fünf Jahre später |kopfkrat?

Grüße JK#h


----------



## Kark (21. September 2010)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Vielleicht hat er sich ja noch nicht entschieden...


----------



## Auen (24. September 2010)

*AW: Richtige Spinnrute von Sportex*

Naja, für zwei D...e hats anscheinend gereicht.


----------

